# Y Pipe & insurance



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Just called Churchill to ask about putting Y Pipe on my car and they said it would be £130 extra for the remaining 2 months of the policy. Robbery, so am currently getting insurance quotes. Anyone got any ideas who to go to.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Try Elephant / Admiral.....got mine cheap there...


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yeh just had a quote from them. £809 with modded exhaust and a 10% bhp map increase. £150 more than last year with mods. Does Cobb stage 1 increase more than 50 bhp.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Worth trying competition car insurance in Nottingham. You get cover for 5 track days a year as part of terms and they are relaxed about mods.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think its probably about that to be honest.....not had my car on a dyno but would guess it would it would be 540 / 550ish at stage 1 COBB map


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

That's great help chaps. Iv sent Comp insurance an email.

Cheers


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mickv said:


> Worth trying competition car insurance in Nottingham. You get cover for 5 track days a year as part of terms and they are relaxed about mods.


They rate on power and it's agreed value too.


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry to bring this one back up; Why should the insurance change so much by purchasing a Y-Pipe... Do they actually add substantially more power? 

Sorry for my ignorance... I thought it was just a "noise" thing...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

it is just a noise thing mate....


----------

